# Catfish Tournament: Chattahoochee River 03 Oct



## brother hilljack (Aug 16, 2009)

Tournament is right around the corner! Please contact me if you are interested.


CATFISH TOURNAMENT!!
A FUN FILLED DAY OF CATFISHING, BROTHERHOOD, AND COMPETITION PROVIDING YOU WITH THE OPPORTUNITY TO SHOWCASE YOUR SKILLS AS A CATFISHERMAN! 
WHO’S INVITED: EVERYONE (boats and bank fishermen welcome)
WHAT: CATFISH TOURNAMENT
WHEN: 03 OCT. 2009 8AM-4PM. Registration will begin at 6:30AM on the front porch of BullDog Bait/Tackle.
WHERE: ROTARY PARK, (BULLDOG BAIT AND TACKLE) GEORGIA
1300 VICTORY DRIVE
COLUMBUS, GA 31904
ENTRY FEE: $40.00 PER TEAM
For questions and complete rules, please visit my website www.hilljackcatfishing.com , email me at shane.hilljack.smith@googlemail.com or phone at 706-341-5090.
To ensure the progression of our sport, all fish weighed in WILL become property of the event directors and WILL be released at the launch site. 
This is a non-profit event with a 88% PAYBACK. $5 per entry fee will be donated to the Valley Rescue Mission or the Wounded Warrior Program. No money will be kept by the event directors!
Entry fees must be paid at registration. ONLY CASH WILL BE ACCEPTED (exact change).
All participants are responsible for ensuring that they are in accordance with all rules/regulations imposed by the state in which they are lisenced. If the event ramp requires a launch fee, then it is the responsibility of the participant to pay those fees.HillJack Catfishing is dedicated to the promotion and progression of the sport of Catfishing. We take pride in our efforts to promote conservation of this valuable resource. 
Volunteers to help run this competition would be welcome!
IF YOU WOULD BE INTERESTED IN SPONSORING THIS EVENT, PLEASE CONTACT ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!!


----------



## brother hilljack (Aug 19, 2009)

Already a lot of interest shown for this event. Join the HillJacks for what promises to be an exceptional tournament!


----------



## brother hilljack (Aug 22, 2009)

Although I have not been fishing myself, the reports for the river sound promising. Good luck to all and let me know if you are interested.


----------



## brother hilljack (Aug 28, 2009)

Got a lot of rain the past couple of days, hopefully those river levels will be up soon


----------



## brother hilljack (Sep 3, 2009)

Its looking like the best turnout of the year. Should be some good money involved in this one. Come check us out


----------



## brother hilljack (Sep 9, 2009)

River is looking real good right now. I will hit it this week end sometime and post a report. Anybody else been fishing?


----------



## Flathead-Hunta (Sep 9, 2009)

What species is the most popular there? Is there a 2nd place, 3rd? Big fish? Trot lines legal?


----------



## brother hilljack (Sep 10, 2009)

Flathead-Hunta said:


> What species is the most popular there? Is there a 2nd place, 3rd? Big fish? Trot lines legal?




We catch mostly Blues and channels, but two of our tournaments have been won with a basket full of Flatheads!

It is rod/reel only. We pay 1,2,3 and add additional places based on number of entries. Big fish is included in the entry fee.

we have two events remaining in 2009 if you want to get a feel for what we are doing. You can also check the website to see some of the results from previous events.


----------



## brother hilljack (Sep 16, 2009)

We had a real nice article in the GON magazine about the HillJacks. Did anyone see it. Thanks Brad Gill!


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 16, 2009)

Good luck to everyone....


----------



## brother hilljack (Sep 19, 2009)

HillJack Catfishing is proud to announce that Monster Rod Holders have come on board as a sponsor! Thank you Monster Rod Holders for your support!


----------



## brother hilljack (Sep 24, 2009)

How are river levels in your area


----------



## brother hilljack (Oct 1, 2009)

Saturday is right around the corner. Please contact me if you are interested.


----------



## brother hilljack (Oct 4, 2009)

Please see my website to view results of this event
www.hilljackcatfishing.com


----------

